
Detroit's Virginia Park Historic District Gets House-By-house Makeover - lifeisstillgood
https://eu.freep.com/story/money/real-estate/2018/04/14/virginia-park-historic-district-detroit-neighborhood/393230002/
======
lifeisstillgood
Linked off a different discussion
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18548742](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18548742))
but it's really ... uplifting, the whole pulling your neighbourhood up by the
bootstraps.

Admittedly the old saw about "owning the worst house in the best street"
applies equally to owning the worst city in the best country.

I guess making bets on Detroit turning around in 20 years is a pretty good
bet.

